# The Sinn 103 St Acrylic Thread



## Jax

I couldn't find a thread dedicated to the Sinn 103 Acrylic so I thought I'd start one. I'd love to see some photos of your 103 and your strap/bracelet choices. Let's try to keep this thread only for the 103 St with the acrylic crystal, not the other versions of the watch.

I'll start it off with a picture of mine on the standard Sinn strap. I bought this strap for my 756 a while back and it has broken in to the point where it is pretty comfortable, although initially it was pretty stiff. I think it matches the watch well, but I also think the combination has too much black, and I know that eventually I'll try something different. I have ordered a couple brown racing/rally type straps to try. I have thought about the bracelet and I might try it eventually but I'm kind of on the fence about it.









What are you guys wearing on your 103s?


----------



## Robertus

My personalized 103 St - love this watch, unfortunately gets shamefully little wrist time...


----------



## sivart




----------



## gr8sw

another customized 103 Acrylic...


----------



## Robertus

I like your customization a lot - the only thing why I haven't done it yet that I would not be happy to see the gap between the crystal and the bezel. Wish the plexy crystal edge would be vertical instead of bevelled so that they almost would reach each other... I was thinking of trying to find such a crystal (as many vintage watches used such highly domed crystals with vertical side) but haven't made it yet. And maintaining the 200 m waterresistance would be a task too... anyway, beautiful with that steel frame of the 103 St Sa bezel! Enjoy!


----------



## gr8sw

Robertus said:


> I like your customization a lot - the only thing why I haven't done it yet that I would not be happy to see the gap between the crystal and the bezel. Wish the plexy crystal edge would be vertical instead of bevelled so that they almost would reach each other... I was thinking of trying to find such a crystal (as many vintage watches used such highly domed crystals with vertical side) but haven't made it yet. And maintaining the 200 m waterresistance would be a task too... anyway, beautiful with that steel frame of the 103 St Sa bezel! Enjoy!


thanks, Robertus! the gap is not really noticeable in person and when on the wrist... the lighting in my photo exaggerates the space between the crystal and bezel... I'm very happy with this mod ;-)


----------



## Jax

gr8sw said:


> thanks, Robertus! the gap is not really noticeable in person and when on the wrist... the lighting in my photo exaggerates the space between the crystal and bezel... I'm very happy with this mod ;-)


Did you swap out the bezel for the sapphire 103's bezel? Is it still a friction bezel or does it now click?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertus

gr8sw said:


> thanks, Robertus! the gap is not really noticeable in person and when on the wrist... the lighting in my photo exaggerates the space between the crystal and bezel... I'm very happy with this mod ;-)


It would be soooooooo good to see your watch in the flesh! Unfortunately the distance between Arizona and Budapest does not allow


----------



## blowfish89

Here, you can see some of my strap combos in this album -
Sinn 103 Und Straps Slideshow by blowfish89 | Photobucket


----------



## gr8sw

Jax said:


> Did you swap out the bezel for the sapphire 103's bezel? Is it still a friction bezel?


yes...

the watch is also bead-blasted :-!


----------



## gr8sw

Robertus said:


> It would be soooooooo good to see your watch in the flesh! Unfortunately the distance between Arizona and Budapest does not allow


c'mon down! you're welcome to see it... it's very nice in the flesh ;-)


----------



## Jax

blowfish89 said:


> Here, you can see some of my strap combos in this album -
> Sinn 103 Und Straps Slideshow by blowfish89 | Photobucket


I like the rally style strap. Where is it from and what do you think of it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

Jax said:


> I like the rally style strap. Where is it from and what do you think of it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which one? If you look in the pic, it will say where the strap is from.


----------



## Jax

blowfish89 said:


> Which one? If you look in the pic, it will say where the strap is from.


I see now. The b&r cognac is what I was looking at. I actually ordered one from them but they were out of cognac and oak in my size. I ordered a different shade of dark brown with a white stitch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

New strap for my 103 from B and R straps.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubik202

103 at 10,000 plus feet. Mt San Jacinto, Palm Springs. The divers extension allowed the watch to be worn over my jacket and under my glove.


----------



## cubik202

Please excuse the multiple pics. No edit button in sight.


----------



## silvaticus

Jax said:


> Did you swap out the bezel for the sapphire 103's bezel? Is it still a friction bezel or does it now click?


I got a quick question for you 103 St owners out there - what material is the bezel made of? Is it plastic or steel? And what is a friction bezel (cf. Jax' quote above)- does friction bezel mean it doesn't do 60 distinct clicks on a full turn? Thanks for clearing things up for me!


----------



## dukerules

silvaticus said:


> I got a quick question for you 103 St owners out there - what material is the bezel made of? Is it plastic or steel? And what is a friction bezel (cf. Jax' quote above)- does friction bezel mean it doesn't do 60 distinct clicks on a full turn? Thanks for clearing things up for me!


Steel. And yes, no clicks with a friction bezel.


----------



## silvaticus

Thanks, dukerules!


----------



## berryman

If any of you folks are interested in trading your 103 acrylic for a mint EZM3 with remaining warranty, please let me know.


----------



## sivart

This is my favorite combo for the 103. Heuerville custom with red stitching and a rare matt honey finish.


----------



## Jax

Looks pretty similar to the strap I've been wearing mine with lately.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berryman

Anyone here prefer the the 103 ST TY model without the pilot's bezel? I prefer it for its cleaner look.


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Jax said:


> Looks pretty similar to the strap I've been wearing mine with lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


which strap is this? i've been looking for something similar for my 103 which is on a colareb


----------



## blowfish89

andrewlogan1987 said:


> which strap is this? i've been looking for something similar for my 103 which is on a colareb


Its a B&R bands vintage rally - I think in chestnut.
I like the cognac better :-d


----------



## andrewlogan1987

blowfish89 said:


> Its a B&R bands vintage rally - I think in chestnut.
> I like the cognac better :-d


Thanks!

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


I think it's called vintage racing or something. I liked the cognac but they were sold out when I ordered. Mine is just "brown". I also like the look of the oak. I might get oak or cognac when they have small back in stock. I like that they have small sized straps which fit me perfectly and work with the Sinn Deployant without making it off center on my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

http://www.bandrbands.com/20mm-vintage-racing-watch-strap-oak.aspx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John10

I got mine recently, currently on worn&wound model 1 strap and I love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

Change of pace from the usual wrist shots:







A not often seen perspective of the Sinn 103 Acrylic.
This one is a hand wound (7760).


----------



## sivart

Exploded Art! Just last week I took my 103st into my local watch wizard mechanic and he charged me $5.00 to check the accuracy,de-mag and adjust accordingly. it was running about 1 hour fast in 24hr. Now she is running with the COSC dogs!!

Seeing this I think $5.00 is free.


----------



## Jax

sivart said:


> Exploded Art! Just last week I took my 103st into my local watch wizard mechanic and he charged me $5.00 to check the accuracy,de-mag and adjust accordingly. it was running about 1 hour fast in 24hr. Now she is running with the COSC dogs!!
> 
> Seeing this I think $5.00 is free.


Wow good deal! I have a watch maker that refuses to charge me anything and I have to give him gifts because I feel bad. Only downside is sometimes he takes a really long time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN

I've been thinking about the 103 for the last year. For a long time I was tending to wards the Sa version but lately the acrylic is looking more and more appealing. I think it looks really great on leather. Can you guys tell me if the acrylic is a real scratch magnet/bad for reflections?


----------



## turnera1

I'm really tempted by the 103 .. Any good places to get a good price in uk ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sivart

Owning any acrylic is a fun and labor detailed adventure. polywatch and soft rags make the process easy for scratch removal. are they a scratch magnet? no, just old school cool. buy it and enjoy the warmth it offers.


----------



## Jax

PYLTN said:


> I've been thinking about the 103 for the last year. For a long time I was tending to wards the Sa version but lately the acrylic is looking more and more appealing. I think it looks really great on leather. Can you guys tell me if the acrylic is a real scratch magnet/bad for reflections?


It's a scratch magnet in the sense that it picks of scratches, but you can polish them out easily, so scratches aren't really a big deal. I don't think the acrylic crystal gives it bad reflections but it is certainly different than sapphire. It limits the visibility somewhat from large angles but it isn't a big issue for me.

Another thing I like is it doesn't picks up smudges the way sapphire does. You can rub it with your finger and you can't tell the difference. Try that with a sapphire crystal with AR and you'll definitely see marks on the crystal until you wipe it off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN

Jax said:


> It's a scratch magnet in the sense that it picks of scratches, but you can polish them out easily, so scratches aren't really a big deal. I don't think the acrylic crystal gives it bad reflections but it is certainly different than sapphire. It limits the visibility somewhat from large angles but it isn't a big issue for me.
> 
> Another thing I like is it doesn't picks up smudges the way sapphire does. You can rub it with your finger and you can't tell the difference. Try that with a sapphire crystal with AR and you'll definitely see marks on the crystal until you wipe it off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





sivart said:


> Owning any acrylic is a fun and labor detailed adventure. polywatch and soft rags make the process easy for scratch removal. are they a scratch magnet? no, just old school cool. buy it and enjoy the warmth it offers.


Thanks for the replies. I can feel the 103 Acrylic drawing closer...


----------



## RomeoT

What the what! Is he a relative?!

[QUO

TE=Jax;25134146]Wow good deal! I have a watch maker that refuses to charge me anything and I have to give him gifts because I feel bad. Only downside is sometimes he takes a really long time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jax

RomeoT said:


> What the what! Is he a relative?!
> 
> [QUO
> 
> TE=Jax;25134146]Wow good deal! I have a watch maker that refuses to charge me anything and I have to give him gifts because I feel bad. Only downside is sometimes he takes a really long time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]

Nope. I think he just likes me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

PYLTN said:


> I've been thinking about the 103 for the last year. For a long time I was tending to wards the Sa version but lately the acrylic is looking more and more appealing. I think it looks really great on leather. Can you guys tell me if the acrylic is a real scratch magnet/bad for reflections?


Not really, but mostly depends on what you do in your daily activities.
Here's a link to my response to a similar question on another thread...


----------



## synaptyx

Happy to join the crew. Just arrived yesterday. 









Sent from my


----------



## Lomaing 103 st

In 2 days, I will own mine for 1 year! 

View attachment 7119946


View attachment 7119954


View attachment 7119970


----------



## synaptyx

I didn't know that the 103 was a space watch! 

Makes me love it even more. 

Pic from Facebook: http://on.fb.me/1Qqb3JB

On 10 February 1997, DLR astronaut Reinhold Ewald was launched aboard the Soyuz TM-25 to begin an 18-day mission to the Mir space station.
And a SINN 103 St was with him...


----------



## Jax

synaptyx said:


> I didn't know that the 103 was a space watch!
> 
> Makes me love it even more.
> 
> Pic from Facebook: http://on.fb.me/1Qqb3JB
> 
> On 10 February 1997, DLR astronaut Reinhold Ewald was launched aboard the Soyuz TM-25 to begin an 18-day mission to the Mir space station.
> And a SINN 103 St was with him...
> 
> View attachment 7122922


That is awesome. I had no idea!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

I have a question for those who have the 103 acrylic. I am thinking about getting a 103 but I have seen mixed information about the lume. Some say it's good and others say its adequate. How does it compare, for example, to the Sinn 104? I have the 104 and the lume is very good. How does the 103 compare to that?


----------



## Jax

Somebody else might want to check in but the lume is great as far as I'm concerned. Haven't really quantified it or compared with too many other watches besides my Sinn 756 and Damasko da44 though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx

Tanjecterly said:


> I have a question for those who have the 103 acrylic. I am thinking about getting a 103 but I have seen mixed information about the lume. Some say it's good and others say its adequate. How does it compare, for example, to the Sinn 104? I have the 104 and the lume is very good. How does the 103 compare to that?


I have no other Sinns, but the lume compares very favourably with my Seiko divers and lasts through the night.


----------



## Tanjecterly

I really like the domed view of the lume of the Sinn 103! I wasn't aware until recently that it had a 'top hat' acrylic. I had thought it was domed. Anyway, I am interested in hearing further comments. 

Synaptix, how old is your 103? That might make a difference since the more recent versions may have a vastly improved lume from a few years back.


----------



## synaptyx

Tanjecterly said:


> Synaptix, how old is your 103? That might make a difference since the more recent versions may have a vastly improved lume from a few years back.


Mine is brand new, factory fresh. 

Sent from my


----------



## Jax

Tanjecterly said:


> I really like the domed view of the lume of the Sinn 103! I wasn't aware until recently that it had a 'top hat' acrylic. I had thought it was domed. Anyway, I am interested in hearing further comments.
> 
> Synaptix, how old is your 103? That might make a difference since the more recent versions may have a vastly improved lume from a few years back.


What's the difference in top hat and domed. I always called mine domed but I've never heard of a top hat. Mine is also only a few months old.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dukerules

Jax said:


> What's the difference in top hat and domed. I always called mine domed but I've never heard of a top hat. Mine is also only a few months old.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The acrylic 103 crystal is domed.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Domed? In earlier pictures it looks like top hat. Meaning like an old fashioned top hat like Abraham Lincoln... sides sticking up and then slight dome on top.


----------



## Jax

Tanjecterly said:


> Domed? In earlier pictures it looks like top hat. Meaning like an old fashioned top hat like Abraham Lincoln... sides sticking up and then slight dome on top.


The sides of the crystal don't stick out like a hat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

As said above, the 103 crystal is domed not top hat. However, it is sort of a flattish dome - not a superdome or curvier double dome. Still not a top hat.



Jax said:


> What's the difference in top hat and domed. I always called mine domed but I've never heard of a top hat. Mine is also only a few months old.


Google "Rolex 1680 top hat" to see the original (probably) top hat crystal.


----------



## Tanjecterly

OK. It's domed then. Perhaps I was using the wrong terminology. 

Any more input on the lume?


----------



## andrewlogan1987

synaptyx said:


> I didn't know that the 103 was a space watch!
> 
> Makes me love it even more.
> 
> Pic from Facebook: http://on.fb.me/1Qqb3JB
> 
> On 10 February 1997, DLR astronaut Reinhold Ewald was launched aboard the Soyuz TM-25 to begin an 18-day mission to the Mir space station.
> And a SINN 103 St was with him...
> 
> View attachment 7122922


Didn't know that either pretty cool. Were your spring bars a bit flimsy feeling? Mines were and I swapped them out today as one failed

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Speaking of dome









Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Didn't know that either pretty cool. Were your spring bars a bit flimsy feeling? Mines were and I swapped them out today as one failed
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Yeah, dude! The springbars that came with the bracelet are horrible, skinny things. I swapped them out straight away.


----------



## andrewlogan1987

synaptyx said:


> Yeah, dude! The springbars that came with the bracelet are horrible, skinny things. I swapped them out straight away.


Yeah I don't know why they are so lame when the rest is so well made!

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

Tanjecterly said:


> OK. It's domed then. Perhaps I was using the wrong terminology.
> 
> Any more input on the lume?


Don't worry about the lume, it is among the best and easily readable for lomg (in fact sexy due to the acrylic distortion). This is no Damasko lol (their lume leaves something to be desired).


----------



## Tanjecterly

blowfish89 said:


> Don't worry about the lume, it is among the best and easily readable for lomg (in fact sexy due to the acrylic distortion). This is no Damasko lol (their lume leaves something to be desired).


How does it compare to the Smiths Everest you have?


----------



## blowfish89

Tanjecterly said:


> How does it compare to the Smiths Everest you have?


Lume on both is quite good and I'm happy with both, the Sinn was probably a little better. I only bought the Smiths Everest because I couldn't afford to replace my 103 St right now, and because I had a bunch of 22mm straps last lying around and the watches were all sold.


----------



## Tanjecterly

blowfish89 said:


> Lume on both is quite good and I'm happy with both, the Sinn was probably a little better. I only bought the Smiths Everest because I couldn't afford to replace my 103 St right now, and because I had a bunch of 22mm straps last lying around and the watches were all sold.


Thank you very much for all this information, Blowfish!


----------



## Jax

blowfish89 said:


> Don't worry about the lume, it is among the best and easily readable for lomg (in fact sexy due to the acrylic distortion). This is no Damasko lol (their lume leaves something to be desired).


My Damaskos both have as good lume as my Sinn. Particularly the one with the white dial. At least I haven't noticed any difference. I haven't tested it though. Maybe I'll do a lume comparison shot later and post it here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

The full lume dial is probably not a fair comparison. The normal lume on black dial Damaskos sucks.

This is the Sinn lighting up when I walk into a stairway from outside (and its not even that dark) - no charge. Damasko wouldn't do that.









Sinn in the dark - after charge - lasts much longer too









Damasko in the dark - after charge - fine now but gets weaker quick


----------



## PYLTN

Hi. I know the case width is 41mm, can someone tell me the width of the dial?

Thanks.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Beautiful shots, Blowfish.

My next question -- Tudor Black Bay or Sinn 103?


----------



## wtma

blowfish89 said:


> The full lume dial is probably not a fair comparison. The normal lume on black dial Damaskos sucks.
> 
> This is the Sinn lighting up when I walk into a stairway from outside (and its not even that dark) - no charge. Damasko wouldn't do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinn in the dark - after charge - lasts much longer too


Cool shot! I didn't know that the 103 has blue lumes.


----------



## blowfish89

wtma said:


> Cool shot! I didn't know that the 103 has blue lumes.


Its green :shrug:


----------



## blowfish89

Tanjecterly said:


> Beautiful shots, Blowfish.
> 
> My next question -- Tudor Black Bay or Sinn 103?


Thats a very hard choice, depends on whether you want the chrono function - both are the best you can find at their prices.
Get both - I had both the BB Blue and 103 St in my collection a few months ago.


----------



## wtma

blowfish89 said:


> Its green :shrug:


Apparently it's my laptop's fault, somehow it looks blue =))


----------



## Jax

Lume test on my collection:

Left to right: Damasko DD47, Damasko DA44, Sinn 103, Sinn 756.

The DA47 wins by a long shot but it's kind of a special case with the lumed dial. Sinn 103 comes in a very close second followed by DA44 and finally Sinn 756.

Could it be that the DA47 and Sinn 103 are the brightest because they're the newest? Does lune get fainter over time?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

Jax said:


> Lume test on my collection:
> 
> Could it be that the DA47 and Sinn 103 are the brightest because they're the newest? Does lune get fainter over time?


I'm pretty sure it does.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Say Blowfish, why'd you get rid of the 103 and the Tudor Black Bay?!



blowfish89 said:


> Thats a very hard choice, depends on whether you want the chrono function - both are the best you can find at their prices.
> Get both - I had both the BB Blue and 103 St in my collection a few months ago.


----------



## blowfish89

Tanjecterly said:


> Say Blowfish, why'd you get rid of the 103 and the Tudor Black Bay?!


Tudor BB + Sinn 103 + Darth Tuna + Sinn U1-T = vintage Submariner


----------



## jjk

Here is my acrylic with the countdown bezel.. 
JJK


----------



## Tanjecterly

Damn. I am greedy. I would have kept all of them and mortgaged my left kidney to get that Rolex.

I will probably get the Sinn 103 at some point. So many watches I want! And, you, sir, are a bad example. A lot of the watches you like I seem to like, too.



blowfish89 said:


> Tudor BB + Sinn 103 + Darth Tuna + Sinn U1-T = vintage Submariner


----------



## Jax

Tanjecterly said:


> Damn. I am greedy. I would have kept all of them and mortgaged my left kidney to get that Rolex.
> 
> I will probably get the Sinn 103 at some point. So many watches I want! And, you, sir, are a bad example. A lot of the watches you like I seem to like, too.


Or maybe you'll be like me and once you get the 103 you won't crave anything else. I love my 756 and my Damaskos too but I'd be perfectly happy with just the 103 and maybe one other watch to wear as more of a beater.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

Maybe. Maybe not. Right now, I'm happy with my Tudor 79090 which is my all around watch currently. But I know that others, **cough, cough ** Blowfish **cough, cough ** have said that the 103 could easily be their one and only. So.... I'm definitely keeping an open mind on this.



Jax said:


> Or maybe you'll be like me and once you get the 103 you won't crave anything else. I love my 756 and my Damaskos too but I'd be perfectly happy with just the 103 and maybe one other watch to wear as more of a beater.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

Tanjecterly said:


> Maybe. Maybe not. Right now, I'm happy with my Tudor 79090 which is my all around watch currently. But I know that others, **cough, cough ** Blowfish **cough, cough ** have said that the 103 could easily be their one and only. So.... I'm definitely keeping an open mind on this.


Trust me, I'm still thinking of trading down. The grass is always greener and all that. I was looking for a blue 79090 myself, it just never worked out.


----------



## liubeeli

Can anyone tell me what their 103 st weighs with bracelet? I am debating whether or not to buy a strap in case I find the bracelet too heavy


----------



## wtma

Jax said:


> Or maybe you'll be like me and once you get the 103 you won't crave anything else. I love my 756 and my Damaskos too but I'd be perfectly happy with just the 103 and maybe one other watch to wear as more of a beater.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This feels so familiar. I've been craving for that "on radar" watch in my signature for quite some times now. That with the 103 acrylic will likely end it all for me, I don't think I will have anything else to crave for after I own those two (but we'll see, at least that how I feels right now). Right now I'm very happy with my 104 and it keeps growing in me, hopefully it will quench my thirst for a 103 eventually.


----------



## Sterlingwatch

New Bas & Lokes strap.


----------



## blowfish89

Sterlingwatch said:


> New Bas & Lokes strap.


How do you like it? Those straps cost an arm and leg.


----------



## Sterlingwatch

I love it, they are so well made and absolutely worth the $140 (imho). They have some great styles, and being custom made they will fit perfectly. For me it certainly adds to the pleasure of wearing my fabulous Sinn 103 acrylic.


----------



## Jax

I'm lucky because my B&R strap fits me like a glove (size small) and cost half that. But I get it. There's nothing like a strap that fits well. That's always better than buying several straps that you're not thrilled with.

I know I spent more on trying to find a cheap strap that I liked (it took many iterations) than I spent on a single custom made strap for my Stowa Flieger back in the day that he strap maker got right on the first try and then I never wanted to take it off.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

For some reason, the (medium) B&R vintage rally strap also 'fits' me really well, the first time I put it on I didn't want to take it off at all.
I also really like the Worn&Wound Model 1 straps and how they look, fit and age.


----------



## Jax

blowfish89 said:


> For some reason, the (medium) B&R vintage rally strap also 'fits' me really well, the first time I put it on I didn't want to take it off at all.
> I also really like the Worn&Wound Model 1 straps and how they look, fit and age.


I have a model 1 Horween from Worn and Wound but I didn't like the construction. The adhesive on the bottom of mine is failing and I don't like how it has worn. It is kind of peeling apart with some sticky glue becoming exposed. At least it isn't visible but I expected more from the strap. From now on I'm buying straps that use more stitching and less glue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sterlingwatch

This is the problem with living in Australia, being so far away and having such a small population (no purchasing power) that a US$70 strap along with international postage and exchange rates ends up costing me around $140 anyway. So in this case I get to support local business and get a fabulous product. But I do envy the choice and quality of straps you can get in the US. 

Cheers.


----------



## wtma

Sterlingwatch said:


> This is the problem with living in Australia, being so far away and having such a small population (no purchasing power) that a US$70 strap along with international postage and exchange rates ends up costing me around $140 anyway. So in this case I get to support local business and get a fabulous product. But I do envy the choice and quality of straps you can get in the US.
> 
> Cheers.


This makes me feel very luck living in a country where we have so many talented strap makers. Gunny, Tunx, Celdy, Malio to name a few and a dozen more who are less popular. The price of most of their straps is about 30% cheaper for local market with almost non-existent shipping fee.


----------



## blowfish89

Sterlingwatch said:


> This is the problem with living in Australia, being so far away and having such a small population (no purchasing power) that a US$70 strap along with international postage and exchange rates ends up costing me around $140 anyway. So in this case I get to support local business and get a fabulous product. But I do envy the choice and quality of straps you can get in the US.
> 
> Cheers.


That's ridiculous. I can forward it to you - costs only an additional ~$10.


----------



## Squeezealexio

Sinn on a sunny Caribbean day indoors


----------



## Jax

Squeezealexio said:


> Sinn on a sunny Caribbean day indoors


It looks amazing on that strap. What is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squeezealexio

Jax said:


> It looks amazing on that strap. What is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


strap is a Baume and mercier alligator


----------



## jwso

Does anyone here have a 103 St with 103 St Sa's bezel? I really like the bezel style, both the countdown timer and steel "outline" tick the right boxes for me.


----------



## Robertus

jwso said:


> Does anyone here have a 103 St with 103 St Sa's bezel? I really like the bezel style, both the countdown timer and steel "outline" tick the right boxes for me.


Countup bezel anytime for me but I also love the steel frame of the bezel... Would love to have (a countup) one...


----------



## Vette Enthusiast

Just picked up a 103 St Acrylic from Watchbuys. Love the watch but noted the case is not marked SUG or Germany between the lugs. For any of the newer buyers, are all the newer 103 watch cases unmarked? When did they stop stamping cases SUG and Germany? Did Sinn change suppliers or did they just clean up the case aesthetically?


----------



## Jax

Vette Enthusiast said:


> Just picked up a 103 St Acrylic from Watchbuys. Love the watch but noted the case is not marked SUG or Germany between the lugs. For any of the newer buyers, are all the newer 103 watch cases unmarked? When did they stop stamping cases SUG and Germany? Did Sinn change suppliers or did they just clean up the case aesthetically?


Mine doesn't have the stamp and I bought it in January from watchBuys. I have a 756 with the stamp but I kind of prefer it without the stamp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Vette Enthusiast said:


> Just picked up a 103 St Acrylic from Watchbuys. Love the watch but noted the case is not marked SUG or Germany between the lugs. For any of the newer buyers, are all the newer 103 watch cases unmarked? When did they stop stamping cases SUG and Germany? Did Sinn change suppliers or did they just clean up the case aesthetically?


I got mine July 2015 and there is no sug on the case

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vette Enthusiast

andrewlogan1987 said:


> I got mine July 2015 and there is no sug on the case
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Thanks guys. Just curious to know what the story is behind this change.


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Vette Enthusiast said:


> Thanks guys. Just curious to know what the story is behind this change.


No idea to be honest

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertus

A (not too good quality as focus has been shifted to my hairy hand...) wristshot of my 103 St acrylic - upon request of a Forum mate. Hope you enjoy! BTW this watch is from about 09/11 and still has the SUG on the case at 6. Best, Robert


----------



## Vette Enthusiast

My new Sinn 103 St acrylic on leather with deployment. My first Sinn. Love it.


----------



## blowfish89

andrewlogan1987 said:


> I got mine July 2015 and there is no sug on the case
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


 Mine from Dec 2014 did not have SUG on the case.


----------



## Jax

Vette Enthusiast said:


> My new Sinn 103 St acrylic on leather with deployment. My first Sinn. Love it.


I had that same strap setup until I realized how much more comfortable it was without the Deployant. I think I'm going to sell the Deployant because as much as I like the idea of it, it just didn't feel good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertus

I had that same strap setup until I realized how much more comfortable it was without the Deployant. I think I'm going to sell the Deployant because as much as I like the idea of it, it just didn't feel good. [/QUOTE]

I find the leather with deployant very comfy. Maybe you should change the length of your strap (most important is that of the short part) to achieve a better fit, or use a less stiff kind of strap. Just guessing though. Deployant lengthens the lifetime of the strap and is more safe against dropping of the watch.


----------



## Jax

Robertus said:


> I had that same strap setup until I realized how much more comfortable it was without the Deployant. I think I'm going to sell the Deployant because as much as I like the idea of it, it just didn't feel good.


I find the leather with deployant very comfy. Maybe you should change the length of your strap (most important is that of the short part) to achieve a better fit, or use a less stiff kind of strap. Just guessing though. Deployant lengthens the lifetime of the strap and is more safe against dropping of the watch.[/QUOTE]

I bought the short version of the strap. It fit me really well in the middle hole. I wore it with the Deployant for a few months and tolerated it and then tried it once without the Deployant and was like "omg this feels so great I'm never going back". I have weird skinny wrists though. I hated getting those marks on my wrist from the deployant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vette Enthusiast

Vette Enthusiast said:


> Just picked up a 103 St Acrylic from Watchbuys. Love the watch but noted the case is not marked SUG or Germany between the lugs. For any of the newer buyers, are all the newer 103 watch cases unmarked? When did they stop stamping cases SUG and Germany? Did Sinn change suppliers or did they just clean up the case aesthetically?


Response from Tim at Watchbuys as to why the newer Sinn 103s do not have SUG Germany stamped on the case.

"Depending on capacity (SUG produces some cases for Lange & Sohne and Glashutte Original as well as other watch companies), the case will be produced by SUG or SUG will oversee the production at a partner's location.

The tooling and case specifications are identical.

Thank you.

Tim
WatchBuys"


----------



## Robertus

Vette Enthusiast said:


> Response from Tim at Watchbuys as to why the newer Sinn 103s do not have SUG Germany stamped on the case.
> 
> "Depending on capacity (SUG produces some cases for Lange & Sohne and Glashutte Original as well as other watch companies), the case will be produced by SUG or SUG will oversee the production at a partner's location.
> 
> The tooling and case specifications are identical.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Tim
> WatchBuys"


Understodd but I'm still happy that my 103 case is made at SUG.


----------



## Jax

I wanted to add this photo of my 103 on a green she'll cordovan strap to the thread. This combo is going to stick with me for a while.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx

Jax said:


> I wanted to add this photo of my 103 on a green she'll cordovan strap to the thread. This combo is going to stick with me for a while.
> 
> View attachment 7557306


That's perfect. 

Sent from my 's .


----------



## Jax

synaptyx said:


> That's perfect.
> Sent from my 's .


Thanks! I think a little bit of color goes a long way and it really livens up the watch. The strap was made by JankoXXX, a forum member who makes custom shell cordovan straps.


----------



## sivart

Love the Green strap on the 103. I am awaiting a shade of blue leather rally from Martystrap.


----------



## Jax

sivart said:


> Love the Green strap on the 103. I am awaiting a shade of blue leather rally from Martystrap.


Can you post that when you get it? What style is it? I'd love to see a navy blue shell cordovan on this watch.


----------



## 41Mets

I had the 103 a sa panda and I sold it when the 103 a sa b was about to come in. Is it too similar to have the 103 acrylic or is that like a totally different watch? 
I currently own the 103 a sa b, the Sinn UX, and I have a stowa flieger incoming. With a tax refund bigger than I anticipated, I thought I could use some for maybe a lightly preowned. 

And what be a good price for lightly preowned? 

Thanks!


----------



## Drudge




----------



## sivart

Jax said:


> Can you post that when you get it? What style is it? I'd love to see a navy blue shell cordovan on this watch.


Will Do. Buckle shopping is fun and affordable!


----------



## Carlos10

Vette Enthusiast said:


> Response from Tim at Watchbuys as to why the newer Sinn 103s do not have SUG Germany stamped on the case.
> 
> "Depending on capacity (SUG produces some cases for Lange & Sohne and Glashutte Original as well as other watch companies), the case will be produced by SUG or SUG will oversee the production at a partner's location.
> 
> The tooling and case specifications are identical.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Tim
> WatchBuys"


Of course the case is identical, but the SUG logo is cool. I really wish mine had it and I feel Watch Buys should disclose. Oh well, such are the perils of buying without seeing. The watch is nice nevertheless.


----------



## 41Mets

41Mets said:


> I had the 103 a sa panda and I sold it when the 103 a sa b was about to come in. Is it too similar to have the 103 acrylic or is that like a totally different watch?
> I currently own the 103 a sa b, the Sinn UX, and I have a stowa flieger incoming. With a tax refund bigger than I anticipated, I thought I could use some for maybe a lightly preowned.
> 
> And what be a good price for lightly preowned?
> 
> Thanks!


Any thoughts gents?


----------



## synaptyx

On the DiModel Chronissimo. Less than half the price of the Sinn branded strap.
Nice. 

Sent from my 's .


----------



## blowfish89

41Mets said:


> Any thoughts gents?


I think you'll be fine with both - I personally wouldn't though, as I don't want two 103 chronos, but they are significantly different to exist side by side.
Here's a pic I took six months ago comparing the two


----------



## Jax

41Mets said:


> Any thoughts gents?


I've never seen a sapphire crystal version of the 103 in real life so I might not be the best person to answer this, but the 103 acrylic has a friction bezel while the 103 sapphire has a clicking bezel. I kind of like the friction bezel because it's different than anything else I own, and you can easily align the bezel with the minute or hour hand even when it is between minutes/hours. The 103 acrylic also does not have screw down pushers (something I like) and the non-display case back is tighter with the case itself giving the watch less height I believe. I also think the crystal (obviously) itself gives it a very different look. The 103 acrylic is probably my favorite watch to wear these days, but I've never owned any other 103.

I probably wouldn't need a 103 acrylic and a 103 sapphire in my collection except for the blue one(the b that you own?) which I'd consider buying to have alongside my 103 acrylic.

As for pricing, the 103 acrylic with a bracelet is sold by Watchbuys at a fair price, so I'd consider buying it new if you want one. I'd check watchrecon.com for some used pricing.


----------



## 41Mets

Thanks, guys. Blowfish it does look significantly different! If I can get it at my price I may do it...


----------



## 41Mets

I took the dive. I got what I thubj is a great price on it with the bracelet. And since I own a bracelet I can now sell one and that'll really make it a good price! Looking forward to getting it. I like Sinn and appreciate their watches more than any I've owned and I'll be happy to be a three time sinner!


----------



## MagnixNl

Hello Guys!

I bought a Sinn watch this evening and really like the vintage look of it. After looking to similar watches on the web i found it is a model 103  To my suprise there is a whole thread about the watch 

Can you please tell me more about is? The serial number on the caseback is 4121686. A difference with all the watches in the thread is that Automatic is written with a C in stead of Automatik.

Can tell somebody tell me the date of the watch, and why the there is written Automatic instead of Automatik?

Thanks for your help! I can post more pictures if people like it.


----------



## andrewlogan1987

MagnixNl said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> I bought a Sinn watch this evening and really like the vintage look of it. After looking to similar watches on the web i found it is a model 103  To my suprise there is a whole thread about the watch
> 
> Can you please tell me more about is? The serial number on the caseback is 4121686. A difference with all the watches in the thread is that Automatic is written with a C in stead of Automatik.
> 
> Can tell somebody tell me the date of the watch, and why the there is written Automatic instead of Automatik?
> 
> Thanks for your help! I can post more pictures if people like it.


From its condition I'd say its a 90's possibly 80's model but im just guessing. The best thing to do is email sinn directly

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## sivart

Martystrap! blue gray rally meets a 103 St. Marty is the real deal! Custom to your tastes.


----------



## Jax

sivart said:


> Martystrap! blue gray rally meets a 103 St. Marty is the real deal! Custom to your tastes.
> View attachment 7627226
> View attachment 7627234
> View attachment 7627242


Looks great!!!


----------



## synaptyx

sivart said:


> Martystrap! blue gray rally meets a 103 St. Marty is the real deal! Custom to your tastes.
> View attachment 7627234





Jax said:


> Looks great!!!


Agreed, that's a stunner.


----------



## 41Mets

I'm officially a three time Sinner and happy to be!!

New arrival


----------



## JonS1967

41Mets said:


> I'm officially a three time Sinner and happy to be!!
> 
> New arrival


Awesome! Congrats! I'm very tempted by this model! Looks great on your wrist!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

JonS1967 said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm officially a three time Sinner and happy to be!!
> 
> New arrival
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! Congrats! I'm very tempted by this model! Looks great on your wrist!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

First glance does feel significantly different from the 103 blue


----------



## jaychung

41Mets said:


> I'm officially a three time Sinner and happy to be!!
> New arrival


Great looking watch. I'm hoping to get my 103 this month. We'll see.


----------



## Drudge




----------



## 41Mets

A nice 25° spring morning


----------



## Jax

On steel instead of leather today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Cool, acrylic-distorted lume


----------



## 41Mets

Thoughts? It was a favorite with the panda dial...


----------



## sivart

Nato's look great too. Good work. Drilled lugs would help ? Do we need em?


----------



## Jax

sivart said:


> Nato's look great too. Good work. Drilled lugs would help ? Do we need em?


I kinda wish it had drilled lugs but some people feel like it would spoil the look.


----------



## blowfish89

sivart said:


> Nato's look great too. Good work. Drilled lugs would help ? Do we need em?


No.


----------



## jaychung

sivart said:


> Nato's look great too. Good work. Drilled lugs would help ? Do we need em?


Compared with other watches, is it really hard to take off that bracelet on a 103? Is it because of tight spring bars or the angle of end links?


----------



## sivart

jaychung said:


> Compared with other watches, is it really hard to take off that bracelet on a 103? Is it because of tight spring bars or the angle of end links?


I'd buy a 103 with drilled lugs, rally, and a tachy bez. blasted too!


----------



## Jax

jaychung said:


> Compared with other watches, is it really hard to take off that bracelet on a 103? Is it because of tight spring bars or the angle of end links?


I'll find out tonight as I plan to switch back to leather for a bit. Not that I don't like the bracelet, it's great. Just thinking about a change. The bracelet was really easy to put on.


----------



## 41Mets

jaychung said:


> sivart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nato's look great too. Good work. Drilled lugs would help ? Do we need em?
> 
> 
> 
> Compared with other watches, is it really hard to take off that bracelet on a 103? Is it because of tight spring bars or the angle of end links?
Click to expand...

I find it hard to take off the bracelet but easy to put on straps


----------



## blowfish89

41Mets said:


> I find it hard to take off the bracelet but easy to put on straps


Use push pins


----------



## Jax

jaychung said:


> Compared with other watches, is it really hard to take off that bracelet on a 103? Is it because of tight spring bars or the angle of end links?


I got it off in about a minute with a good strap changing tool (Bergeron?). Much easier than I expected. I'd say easier than other watches but maybe that's just because I am using the right spring bars and tool.


----------



## 41Mets

Actually it's easy on my acrylic. I had a much harder time on the sapphire versions.


----------



## jaychung

41Mets said:


> Actually it's easy on my acrylic. I had a much harder time on the sapphire versions.


It might just be the spring bars. New ones are usually tighter. I sometimes push them against a hard surface for several times to loosen up.


----------



## 41Mets

jaychung said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it's easy on my acrylic. I had a much harder time on the sapphire versions.
> 
> 
> 
> It might just be the spring bars. New ones are usually tighter. I sometimes push them against a hard surface for several times to loosen up.
Click to expand...

Good call!!


----------



## 41Mets

At the bar watching the Mets


----------



## jaychung

Finally ordered my 103 st acrylic. Ahh, now the painful wait!!


----------



## andrewlogan1987

It will take a while I think I waited 9 weeks for mine

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

jaychung said:


> Finally ordered my 103 st acrylic. Ahh, now the painful wait!!


Where'd you get yours? I ordered mine from watchBuys and it was here 2 days later.


----------



## jaychung

Jax said:


> Where'd you get yours? I ordered mine from watchBuys and it was here 2 days later.


Ha, nothing too bad actually. it should arrive here at NYC in two days. Please ignore my whining. :-d

Btw, Watchbuys told me that they will not have a shipment for 103 on bracelet until June.


----------



## sivart




----------



## jaychung

After admiring all the nice 103 posted here for a year, I finally got my own 103 today! Super excited b-)

But man, that bracelet is tough to pull down!

Immediately tried on various straps I have on hand. Which one looks the best?


----------



## Jax

jaychung said:


> After admiring all the nice 103 posted here for a year, I finally got my own 103 today! Super excited b-)
> 
> But man, that bracelet is tough to pull down!
> 
> Immediately tried on various straps I have on hand. Which one looks the best?
> 
> View attachment 7796026
> 
> 
> View attachment 7796034
> 
> 
> View attachment 7796050
> 
> 
> View attachment 7796066
> 
> 
> View attachment 7796074


Personally since the watch is so black I like something a little more contrasting like a blue or a grey strap. I have a green one I really like. I also like the bracelet because it's pretty comfortable and also provides a good contrast.


----------



## jaychung

Jax said:


> Personally since the watch is so black I like something a little more contrasting like a blue or a grey strap. I have a green one I really like. I also like the bracelet because it's pretty comfortable and also provides a good contrast.


That makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Jax

jaychung said:


> That makes a lot of sense.


I meant to say brown not blue but blue would look cool too. I find you can really play around with color since the watch is only black and white. It looks good on you btw!


----------



## 41Mets

Jax said:


> jaychung said:
> 
> 
> 
> That makes a lot of sense.
> 
> 
> 
> I meant to say brown not blue but blue would look cool too. I find you can really play around with color since the watch is only black and white. It looks good on you btw!
Click to expand...

Would look great on a military green or the bond style striped strap.


----------



## jaychung

Jax said:


> I meant to say brown not blue but blue would look cool too. I find you can really play around with color since the watch is only black and white. It looks good on you btw!


Thanks! ;-)

These are some great suggestions and I will for sure play around with the straps.

I must say the dial and case are so beautiful. I'm liking it more and more by the hours.


----------



## sivart




----------



## 41Mets

Today's strap


----------



## Horatio

I'm surprised nobody has commented about the different standard dials this watch has come with. The current model has numerals with smaller indices but there were some made with larger indices having no numerals, among other minor variances.

Sinn actually calls the acrylic model the 103 ST, but it's also offered with a high domed sapphire crystal with ar coating on both sides. So it would still have the black alloy smoothly rotating bezel and non-screw down pushers. Does anyone have this version?


----------



## heb

It is a terrific watch. It would be better though if Sinn still offered one with the ETA 776X handwound movement. That was a paragon of accuracy AND stability.

heb


----------



## diablogt

what a beaut. Good looking with anything on it. Sporty yet classic


----------



## ViperGuy

Might be a silly question, but can someone post a pic of the caseback on this watch?


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon. 
-Austin


----------



## Horatio

ViperGuy said:


> Might be a silly question, but can someone post a pic of the caseback on this watch?


With all those posts I'd think you know how to go to the Sinn site. Look for the 103 ST and click on the case back icon. Then you can zoom in.


----------



## ViperGuy

I was looking for a detailed pic that isn't stock Sinn photography. Thanks for your awesome reply though.



Horatio said:


> With all those posts I'd think you know how to go to the Sinn site. Look for the 103 ST and click on the case back icon. Then you can zoom in.


----------



## Horatio

You're welcome. I took the time to show you where you can find a very detailed pic. Why would you want somebody else to go to the trouble of taking a pic and posting it here for you when you can just look there? It 's quite detailed. What is it you're looking for?


----------



## hishorology

This watch is so versatile!


----------



## ViperGuy

One, I'm on my phone and those pics on WatchBuys don't look too great on the phone. Secondly, sometimes, a real pic taken by a member is MUCH better. I'm just wanting to see the detail of the caseback.

I take pics all the time that people request on here. It's not difficult to do and if it's helpful in any way to them, then I'm in. I don't try to be a smart ass about it, but hey, that's me. I'm going to buy the watch no matter.



Horatio said:


> You're welcome. I took the time to show you where you can find a very detailed pic. Why would you want somebody else to go to the trouble of taking a pic and posting it here for you when you can just look there? It 's quite detailed. What is it you're looking for?


----------



## Jax

ViperGuy said:


> Might be a silly question, but can someone post a pic of the caseback on this watch?
> 
> Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.
> -Austin


----------



## ViperGuy

Thank you very much, Jax. 

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon. 
-Austin


----------



## Horatio

It's the Sinn.de site with the clearly detailed view, even more so than your fellow Texan's above though his does give a better idea of the bevel shape.

You never try to be a smart ass? Boy, that would be tough. I excel at that, especially the ass part.


----------



## sivart




----------



## Jax

My 103 on green shell cordovan.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

One more of the 103 on green shell cordovan.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rflklzk

Hi, I want to join the forum. I am a very happy owner of 2014 103 in Plexi.


----------



## rflklzk

a buddy of mine took this photo. He had his Nomos delivered 1 day after I got mine. So we shot a German photo


----------



## Jax

rflklzk said:


> a buddy of mine took this photo. He had his Nomos delivered 1 day after I got mine. So we shot a German photo
> View attachment 7990234


Welcome!

Two beautiful watches! But I'm partial to the functionality of the Sinn.


----------



## rflklzk

Me too, that's why I took the Sinn. But I encouraged the friend of mine to buy Nomos.


----------



## ViperGuy

I have a question for the owners of this watch. Does the movement make the date change "snap" really quick and have a "click" sound when changes to the next day/date; similar to the 103/104? 

I like that feature. I know it's trivial, but it's something I enjoy about my 103/104. 

This acrylic model has really fancied my attention and I'll be picking one up soon.


----------



## Jax

ViperGuy said:


> I have a question for the owners of this watch. Does the movement make the date change "snap" really quick and have a "click" sound when changes to the next day/date; similar to the 103/104?
> 
> I like that feature. I know it's trivial, but it's something I enjoy about my 103/104.
> 
> This acrylic model has really fancied my attention and I'll be picking one up soon.


I'm pretty sure it doesn't snap like my Damaskos do. It kind of gradually changes around the end of the day. Can anyone chime in and confirm?

Wearing mine now...


----------



## ViperGuy

Jax said:


> I'm pretty sure it doesn't snap like my Damaskos do. It kind of gradually changes around the end of the day. Can anyone chime in and confirm?
> 
> Wearing mine now...


So, similar to how SEIKO's do.


----------



## 41Mets

Gradual change over the course of anywhere between 45 to 15 min before 12.


----------



## ViperGuy

Thanks for the info, guys. Doesn't change my mind, I was just curious.


----------



## blowfish89

ViperGuy said:


> I have a question for the owners of this watch. Does the movement make the date change "snap" really quick and have a "click" sound when changes to the next day/date; similar to the 103/104?
> 
> I like that feature. I know it's trivial, but it's something I enjoy about my 103/104.
> 
> This acrylic model has really fancied my attention and I'll be picking one up soon.


Valjoux 7750s have a very slow date change process over a few minutes/hours.


----------



## Horatio

Sinn is king when it comes to offering watches with count down bezels. Even several of their other watches shown on their site as having an elapsed time bezel are offered optionally with a count down version. Most of the 103's come standard with one, a notable exception being this acrylic version which really isn't offered that way. Seems most don't seem to care though when choosing between the acrylic and sapphire versions, as the bezel functions will be different and nobody mentions a preference.


----------



## rflklzk

I personally prefer the classic bezel of the acrylic version. I don't understand the point of countdown bezel

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhtjr

rflklzk said:


> I personally prefer the classic bezel of the acrylic version. I don't understand the point of countdown bezel
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Why not just use the chrono to count up, and a countdown bezel for counting down? Isn't that what a chronograph is for, to count up? I suppose if one is routinely simultaneously timing two events of unknown duration, a conventional bezel is better; but I can't imagine too many of us fall into that category. So on chronographs with timing bezels, I prefer the best of both worlds, though countdown bezels seem to be the exception with most brands.


----------



## rflklzk

dhtjr said:


> Why not just use the chrono to count up, and a countdown bezel for counting down? Isn't that what a chronograph is for, to count up? I suppose if one is routinely simultaneously timing two events of unknown duration, a conventional bezel is better; but I can't imagine too many of us fall into that category. So on chronographs with timing bezels, I prefer the best of both worlds, though countdown bezels seem to be the exception with most brands.


That sounds fair. I talked about pure look if it. Countdown just looks counterintuitive for me. But you have a point, it may be more useful

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertus

I also dislike countdown bezels a lot. As soon as the 103 St Sa will have a count-up bezel I'll buy one just to accompany my 103 St plexy and Arktis. Maybe a 103 Ti Ar too...


----------



## Jax

My 103 on a Hirsch James strap. I think the black edge looks really good with it.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dre

I've been enjoying my 103 St for a bit now, figure it's time I put up a pic and say thanks to everybody for all the pics & opinions. It helped a bunch in coming to a decision!


----------



## Jax

Still enjoying the tan colored Hirsch performance strap with black edges.


----------



## synaptyx

Happy hump day, dudes!










Sent from my 's .


----------



## Dre

Finally my turn to show the 103 St on a different strap. I chose to stay monochromatic with it, this grey shark skin strap suits the watch quite nicely IMO!


----------



## Jax

Dre said:


> Finally my turn to show the 103 St on a different strap. I chose to stay monochromatic with it, this grey shark skin strap suits the watch quite nicely IMO!


Looks awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monch

blowfish89 said:


> Valjoux 7750s have a very slow date change process over a few minutes/hours.


First of all, thank you for this great post. I am waiting my 103 for the next month 

And answering to that question, fortis mount their chronos with valjoux 7750 and they do the fast-click date change. It is orgasmic..

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## sivart




----------



## andrewlogan1987

Does the dial move slightly whenever you pull out or push in the crown? Mine has come back from Sinn and I cant remember if it ever did that before

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaychung

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Does the dial move slightly whenever you pull out or push in the crown? Mine has come back from Sinn and I cant remember if it ever did that before
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


That shouldn't happen. Send it back!!


----------



## andrewlogan1987

jaychung said:


> That shouldn't happen. Send it back!!


I am. Not happy

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Yeah looking online it seems like sinn's never have these issues so one off I'd imagine 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Horatio

Very unusual, no watch should do that. They'll correct that but it's a pain and I'd ask them to cover return shipping.


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Horatio said:


> Very unusual, no watch should do that. They'll correct that but it's a pain and I'd ask them to cover return shipping.


They sent a courier to collect and have promised a return in 1-2 weeks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

Horatio said:


> Very unusual, no watch should do that. They'll correct that but it's a pain and I'd ask them to cover return shipping.


I think it means the movement as not locked into the case properly after being removed. I had this happen with an old fortis once after I had a watchmaker service it. I took it back and it took him about 5 minutes to fix it so maybe you can do it locally rather than sending it to Germany. It definitely shouldn't be like that though and generally I haven't heard of sinn being sloppy like this.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Horatio

Great to hear. Their level of customer service puts them above many other brands, especially the big boys.


----------



## Jax

andrewlogan1987 said:


> They sent a courier to collect and have promised a return in 1-2 weeks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Glad to hear it. That's a classy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

I love the Bi-directional bezel, the domed acrylic, the extreem legibility of the dial, the vintage credo and the fact that it works as the perfect companion piece to my EZM1.


----------



## longstride

Is that sent from you Unicorn's Arse or heart?



synaptyx said:


> Happy hump day, dudes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 's .


----------



## longstride

Sinn 103 on Bund.


----------



## longstride

...on Navy Blue NATO...


----------



## rflklzk

longstride said:


> Is that sent from you Unicorn's Arse or heart?


I'm not really convinced to that strap. But that's just my personal opinion. The watch and its details are kinda lost.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

rflklzk said:


> I'm not really convinced to that strap. But that's just my personal opinion. The watch and its details are kinda lost.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Yeah in my opinion the watch has so much black it really cries out for some contrast. Mine had been on a brown leather strap and I think that's how it'll stay.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rflklzk

Looks great! I keep mine on steel. I love that black dial 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride




----------



## krpdm

longstride said:


> View attachment 9063274


Perfect combination!


----------



## gmgSR50

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rflklzk

gmgSR50 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great. What's that scale?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Thats the 'Manufactum' 103 right?



gmgSR50 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmgSR50

Yes it is! Strap by Myron.


----------



## Horatio

Is there anything it doesn't look great on?


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Horatio said:


> Is there anything it doesn't look great on?
> 
> View attachment 9113618


No 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peristalsis

Just ordered one for Page and Cooper - can't wait.


----------



## ChronoSage

Just got mine today. Super excited!


----------



## Greg Bell

I don't know what it is, but the acrylic seems a lot more attractive than the sapphire to my eyes. It might be the bezel style.


----------



## sefrcoko

Deleted


----------



## longstride

What strap is this BTW?



Horatio said:


> Is there anything it doesn't look great on?
> 
> View attachment 9113618


----------



## Horatio

That's from a US based custom strap maker on Etsy named HammerandNickel. Customize-able and only $42, it's a super flexible Horween leather. Owning other Horween items and having had a private tour of the tannery I immediately recognized the great smell of this strap when I received it. It arrived smooth but I scrunched it up thoroughly in my hand which caused the grain to pop. Wish one of my jackets was made of this specific leather. It's super soft, almost damp and a bit stretchy. It would stay formed into a ball in my fist if not straightened out afterward. It's unlike any leather strap I own and I have plenty. The stitching is all functional and holds it together. I highly recommend it. Here's the link to his sale site for the strap:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/259964235/handmade-horween-chromexcel-leather?ref=related-3


----------



## dukembla

Who else has put 103 on a basic Horween lately?
Keep them coming!

I have new whiskey brown strap but my 103 is still on its way.
Can't wait to see how it would look like but I don't let that ruin my weekend.


----------



## Jax

Here's mine on a new custom shell cordovan strap.


----------



## dukembla

I got my 103 St on Tuesday. I have been Sinnless for a year now.
After quickly adjusting the bracelet a bit the feeling was like coming home! I have missed that.

I soon left for a short 2-day business trip with it and have just enjoyed my new and only Sinn. 
I maybe check it with straps during the weekend. But normally I'm a bracelet guy...

103 on acrylic reminds from my other previous Sinns:
The hefty bracelet is like in U1
Plexiglass is like in 356 Flieger II
Chrono is like in 144 (and 356 of course)
The case is like in my EZM3
Well I have had 556 I too but to be honest the new 556s dials and hands are much much better.
I also got Sinn's new catalogue too but hope to see those in metal in Munich. 

All and all 103 with plexi and all black bezel is truly Sinn at its best.


----------



## Peristalsis

Finally got mine recently - love it to bits. However, the friction bezel moves very easily, and can even get moved under a cuff. Is this normal? How stiff are yours?


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Peristalsis said:


> Finally got mine recently - love it to bits. However, the friction bezel moves very easily, and can even get moved under a cuff. Is this normal? How stiff are yours?
> View attachment 9902330


My bezel is quite stiff it never moves unless I move it

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoSage

Peristalsis said:


> Finally got mine recently - love it to bits. However, the friction bezel moves very easily, and can even get moved under a cuff. Is this normal? How stiff are yours?
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9902330&d=1478950229"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Mine can move a fraction. But I am able to notice it purely because I'm extremely anal about details.


----------



## gmgSR50

Put mine on a different strap recently










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

Just joined the club. Thanks for everyone who posted photos, absolutely wonderful watch!


----------



## Greg Bell

Looks fantastic on that cordovan strap


----------



## jovani




----------



## longstride

The 103 Acrylic is a damned fine watch.....and very good value for a Chronograph.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

Deleted


----------



## wkw

sefrcoko said:


> Beautiful...but why post it here?


Sorry guys.....wrong post and pls ignore

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Wrong post. Pic deleted.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

wkw said:


> Wrong post. Pic deleted.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nav11

Just going to leave this here...










Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## jlafou1

Nav11 said:


> Just going to leave this here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Great shot. It really shows the sharp lug angles

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

Sharp lug angles? It shows a gorgeous dome!


----------



## jlafou1

Tanjecterly said:


> Sharp lug angles? It shows a gorgeous dome!


Agreed!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## webicons

Hello All - Inbound 103 St Acrylic. Been drooling too much over this thread. 
Does anyone wear their 103 on a daily basis? How does the bezel fair? I can polish up an acrylic crystal but not too much can be done about the black rubbing off around the edges of the bezel. Worried. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

OK Webicons, the black finish on the periphery of the bezel is an issue but thank god for - Sharpie Permanent Markers!!! My 103 had this issue with several light dings that had removed the black finish in several spots and was noticeable. 

So short of replacing the Bezel a premenant marker is your go to. It does'nt repair the missing finish but does touch up the problem area's well enough that they become hard to see. Also you can 'repeat as required'.


----------



## andrewlogan1987

webicons said:


> Hello All - Inbound 103 St Acrylic. Been drooling too much over this thread.
> Does anyone wear their 103 on a daily basis? How does the bezel fair? I can polish up an acrylic crystal but not too much can be done about the black rubbing off around the edges of the bezel. Worried.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had mine for about 18 months worn it about 80% of the time and mines is fine got a small dent and lost the finish in 1 little area on the underside









Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## webicons

Thanks for the replies. 
Good idea Longstride. I'm going to stock up on Sharpies. I wonder if the paint markers that my kids use would match better in the light. 
Andrew - good to hear that the bezel holds up well. I really like the color of that strap. Who makes it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987

webicons said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> Good idea Longstride. I'm going to stock up on Sharpies. I wonder if the paint markers that my kids use would match better in the light.
> Andrew - good to hear that the bezel holds up well. I really like the color of that strap. Who makes it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got it from cheapestnatostraps.com

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Just to add to the general flow of this thread...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/praise-103-a-3866098.html


----------



## longstride

What year?



consum3r said:


> Change of pace from the usual wrist shots:
> View attachment 6832018
> 
> A not often seen perspective of the Sinn 103 Acrylic.
> This one is a hand wound (7760).


----------



## consum3r

longstride said:


> What year?


Um, how could I tell?

Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## longstride

The case back should be marked something like 103.xxxxx its the xxx numbers that will give an indication of year, although an enquiry would have to be sent to Sinn to get the answer.



consum3r said:


> Um, how could I tell?
> 
> Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## longstride

Here is another (Vintage) strap option....in this case it's a Swiss made Tropic Sport Rally.

















And in this last shot here is a (blurry) shot from a vintage Sinn catalog with the Sinn 103 on this Tropic strap...I like the strap a lot it does fit the watch beautifully and it is the strap fitted to the original 103's by Helmut Sinn back in the day, so it adds to the vintage vibe of the 103 Acrylic as well as being extreemly comfortable. (They are a little hard to find though).


----------



## Peristalsis

I really like a plain black strap on the 103 acrylic, and that looks great.


----------



## rfc16

Joined the club today. Simply amazing. The Ar is sick.


----------



## consum3r

longstride said:


> The case back should be marked something like 103.xxxxx its the xxx numbers that will give an indication of year, although an enquiry would have to be sent to Sinn to get the answer.


It's a four digit (103.403x) ... does that help narrow it down?


----------



## JohnAndrew1

And now for something different...How about a 103 ST/TY?


----------



## longstride




----------



## fpwind

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## Jax

Here's an unusual strap on my 103.


----------



## sebgreen

Damn after looking through this thread my wife may be angry at me soon. "You don't need another watch!" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moorflax

My 103 Tachy!









Skickat från min iPad med Tapatalk


----------



## Crow

Hi,

Anyone with a pics with Sinn 856 (non-utc) and a 103St side by side ?

Thx

Have a nice WE !


----------



## Tanjecterly

I want to see more pictures of the dome. There's another thread with a non-Sinn dome for a Sinn 103. So was curious to see the difference.


----------



## Jax

moorflax said:


> My 103 Tachy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min iPad med Tapatalk


Is that a 103 without a bezel? What do you mean by tachy?


----------



## sefrcoko

Jax said:


> Is that a 103 without a bezel? What do you mean by tachy?


Tachymeter (look on the edge of the dial to see the numbers). Used for helping to measure speed if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Jax

sefrcoko said:


> Tachymeter (look on the edge of the dial to see the numbers). Used for helping to measure speed if I'm not mistaken.


I see. But that watch is a 356 tachy not a 103 right?


----------



## sefrcoko

Jax said:


> I see. But that watch is a 356 tachy not a 103 right?


That I'm not sure of...maybe moorflax can shed some light


----------



## Horatio

If you've ever wondered what hides behind the 103 St case back:


----------



## Johnegil

I have been looking (drooling) at the 103 for a long time, but am having some doubts as I already have a Speedmaster. How can one justify having both (are they not kind of in the same space?)? Do I need to sell off my Speedy to fully enjoy a 103?


----------



## Jax

Johnegil said:


> I have been looking (drooling) at the 103 for a long time, but am having some doubts as I already have a Speedmaster. How can one justify having both (are they not kind of in the same space?)? Do I need to sell off my Speedy to fully enjoy a 103?


I have both.  But my speedy is not acrylic.


----------



## moorflax

Jax said:


> I see. But that watch is a 356 tachy not a 103 right?


Sorry for a late answer. This is indeed a 103. It's kind of in the middle between a 356 and the 358 in size. 
Really like this one!









Instagram: moorflax


----------



## Jax

moorflax said:


> Sorry for a late answer. This is indeed a 103. It's kind of in the middle between a 356 and the 358 in size.
> Really like this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: moorflax


Never seen one without a bezel.


----------



## moorflax

Jax said:


> Never seen one without a bezel.


More info here http://www.sinn.de/en/Modell/103_St_Ty.htm

Instagram: moorflax


----------



## ChronoSage

If it was me, I would have a Speedy on bracelet and 103st on classic vintage leather strap. Problem solved.



Johnegil said:


> I have been looking (drooling) at the 103 for a long time, but am having some doubts as I already have a Speedmaster. How can one justify having both (are they not kind of in the same space?)? Do I need to sell off my Speedy to fully enjoy a 103?


----------



## Jax

ChronoSage said:


> If it was me, I would have a Speedy on bracelet and 103st on classic vintage leather strap. Problem solved.


That's my setup.


----------



## JonS1967

Johnegil said:


> I have been looking (drooling) at the 103 for a long time, but am having some doubts as I already have a Speedmaster. How can one justify having both (are they not kind of in the same space?)? Do I need to sell off my Speedy to fully enjoy a 103?


I would not sell my Speedy. I would love to own both and for me they differ enough especially if you follow the good advice of wearing the 103 on a strap and the Speedy on bracelet (or vice versa).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dukerules

Have a 103, a Speedy, and have another (special) Speedy on the way. Apart from being chronographs, the 103 and Speedmasters are very different watches.


----------



## jaychung

Nice to see the movement! Must be a elabore or top grade with the blue screws right? And I didn't know that 103 st has a EDR seal?


----------



## blowfish89

Tanjecterly said:


> I want to see more pictures of the dome. There's another thread with a non-Sinn dome for a Sinn 103. So was curious to see the difference.


----------



## Jax

I am liking this strap from https://www.watchstrapheaven.com a lot.


----------



## JohnAndrew1

moorflax said:


> More info here Sinn Uhren: Modell 103 St Ty
> 
> Instagram: moorflax


There's not many of these floating around, I don't think ;-)


----------



## jovani




----------



## Myron

Johnegil said:


> I have been looking (drooling) at the 103 for a long time, but am having some doubts as I already have a Speedmaster. How can one justify having both (are they not kind of in the same space?)? Do I need to sell off my Speedy to fully enjoy a 103?


Hello Johnegil,

I was wondering if you ever made a decision and got a 103? Did you keep your Speedy? I've owned both watches and find them very different. Each has a place in any thoughtful collection, assuming of course you can afford to own both at the same time.

Myron


----------



## Robertus

Myron said:


> Hello Johnegil,
> 
> I was wondering if you ever made a decision and got a 103? Did you keep your Speedy? I've owned both watches and find them very different. Each has a place in any thoughtful collection, assuming of course you can afford to own both at the same time.
> 
> Myron


It's not by chance that the Sinn 103 St plexy is widely called and thought to be "the German Speedmaster"... I have the Sinn in my small collection and never wished to have the Speedy too...


----------



## BVItalia

Robertus said:


> It's not by chance that the Sinn 103 St plexy is widely called and thought to be "the German Speedmaster"... I have the Sinn in my small collection and never wished to have the Speedy too...
> View attachment 11857826


I think they compliment each other nicely. Got them both...
seen here with my other plexy chronographs


----------



## Myron

I used to have a 103 Ti Ar, but sold it. I missed it so I decided to try the St Ac, and I am here to say that this is SO the implementation of the 103 that gets everything just right.


----------



## river rat

Here is my vintage Sinn 103. It has a 7760 hand wind movement and a cool bund style sweep hand you can tell it's original to the watch due to all the patina match and single date different than most 103's that what made me get it you do see these on the German forums so a guess made for Europe sells. Probably from 1980-1990. You also see Swiss made on the dial another thing you see on the older ones.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Just joined the club. This has to be said -- this is an awesome piece. I'm glad I got it.


----------



## Myron




----------



## sivart

Had mine running fast for no reason. took it to my watch mechanic and he dialed her back to normal. I must of banged it or drank too much pre holiday cheer. love the 103.


----------



## glengoyne17

Myron said:


>


Nice colour details. Special edition ?


----------



## Myron

glengoyne17 said:


> Nice colour details. Special edition ?


Thanks! It's my own custom 103, actually. I had a friend of a friend pick up a set of TESTAF hands for me at Sinn and then brushed the case when I installed them. I was a little nervous about how it might turn out, but i love it.

Myron


----------



## Jax

Myron said:


> Thanks! It's my own custom 103, actually. I had a friend of a friend pick up a set of TESTAF hands for me at Sinn and then brushed the case when I installed them. I was a little nervous about how it might turn out, but i love it.
> 
> Myron


That's awesome Myron! The stock version can be a bit monotone but this mod really make it pop.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vicious49

My new bead blasted 103 from WatchBuys.


----------



## webicons

Myron said:


> I was a little nervous about how it might turn out, but i love it.


That looks incredible. Now I wish I still had mine. The color brings it to another level and the blasting gives it a little class. Nice!

Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## lensgarden

Hey guys, thanks for the awesome pictures. If I want to change the case-back to a transparent one, do I have to go to Sinn? Can Watchbuys or RGM change the case-back for me? Has anyone done this before?


----------



## harry_flashman

Love the acrylics.


----------



## sefrcoko

lensgarden said:


> Hey guys, thanks for the awesome pictures. If I want to change the case-back to a transparent one, do I have to go to Sinn? Can Watchbuys or RGM change the case-back for me? Has anyone done this before?


Not sure...I'd email Watchbuys and ask them, but you may have to email RGM too. Either way, nice folks who should be able to provide answers


----------



## lensgarden

sefrcoko said:


> Not sure...I'd email Watchbuys and ask them, but you may have to email RGM too. Either way, nice folks who should be able to provide answers


Thanks for the suggestion. I just ordered a Sinn 103 with sapphire crystals. I will post some pictures once I receive the Sinn.


----------



## MoreToasties

Jax said:


> View attachment 11564098
> 
> View attachment 11564114
> 
> 
> I am liking this strap from https://www.watchstrapheaven.com a lot.


Strap looks fantastic!

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

MoreToasties said:


> Strap looks fantastic!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


Thanks. It really darkened over time but still looks good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## harry_flashman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Went ahead and got the H-link for my 103. I like how it gives the watch a new dimension and look. However, as much as I love my 103 with all its quirky, fonty, acrylic-y, vintage-looking goodness, I would pay the price difference for the Sinn bracelets to be as easy as the Speedy Pro is to take on and off!


----------



## Mreal75

Mine as well give this thread a bump...ordered a 103 St yesterday! Currently scrolling through the pages trying to get some ideas for strap combos. Appears the 103 is a strap monster.


----------



## Jax

Mreal75 said:


> Mine as well give this thread a bump...ordered a 103 St yesterday! Currently scrolling through the pages trying to get some ideas for strap combos. Appears the 103 is a strap monster.


I've got mine on a light brown suede strap from bandrbands.com and I love it. Sadly I don't have a photo handy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mreal75

Jax said:


> I've got mine on a light brown suede strap from bandrbands.com and I love it. Sadly I don't have a photo handy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks! Ill give bandrbands.com a look. For some reason I think this watch would look awesome on a od green or army green nato strap.


----------



## harry_flashman

Mreal75 said:


> Mine as well give this thread a bump...ordered a 103 St yesterday! Currently scrolling through the pages trying to get some ideas for strap combos. Appears the 103 is a strap monster.


Congratulations! I love mine, and find myself wearing it more than my Speedy, even if the Speedy is a bit more refined and subtle.

I just got the Sinn Brown Russian-tanned strap and deployant, and so far like it, and think it will break-in nicely. It is a bit thinner than the Sinn Vintage Leather, which I appreciate, as the Vintage has a great look, it was a bit thick for my wrist.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## harry_flashman

Mreal75 said:


> Thanks! Ill give bandrbands.com a look. For some reason I think this watch would look awesome on a od green or army green nato strap.


The Sinn 103 St pairs great with an OD NATO (this is a BluShark original):










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mreal75

harry_flashman said:


> The Sinn 103 St pairs great with an OD NATO (this is a BluShark original):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Wow that looks amazing and the brown leather really suits this watch! I went back and forth on the acrylic vs sapphire crystal, but the pictures and comments in this thread really pushed me toward the acrylic. Also, I think the case looks much cleaner without the screw down chrono pushers of the 103 st sa.


----------



## 5277

1991 tritium 103 hand winding and without crown guard.
The hour hand was a little bit different for a short time.


----------



## 5277

This 103 is called "Herbert" only 50 pieces where made.


----------



## fpwind

Jax said:


> One more of the 103 on green shell cordovan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that green!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Glengooligan

5277 said:


> 1991 tritium 103 hand winding and without crown guard.
> The hour hand was a little bit different for a short time.
> View attachment 13406031
> 
> View attachment 13406033


I think I have the same version! I just got mine. Any idea where I can read more about this variant?









Sent from my SM-N920L using Tapatalk


----------



## PKC




----------



## Glengooligan

I'd love to get more information about this variant of the Sinn 103. Even among hand-wound versions I haven't seen many with this particular chronograph seconds hand. Does anyone know why it's different from most of the others? Different market? Different year?









Sent from my SM-N960N using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

@Gleengooligan
The stop second hand is called "Bund" (German Bundeswehr) hand and was taken from the Heuer SG1550 watches.
On the Sinn 103 made from 1986-94 problem was the big tritium inside the spoon hands falls out.
These hands was in the plexi and saphir versions of the 103 in both automatic and hand winding versions.

My newest Sinn buy,delivery date end of November


----------



## CDS

Here is my 103. I am a little cautious about the acrylic but I am sure it will pass the first time I scratch it.


----------



## Toni Crouton

Arriving soon.
The 103 St C, made in a limited edition of 100 pieces for the watch magazine Chronos. Only for the German market.

Cheers from Germany
Daniel / @daniels_watches









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

Herbert and Karl,good to have friends on your side ;o)


----------



## mattsbeers

I;ve been lusting after a Speedmaster lately but when I see the 103...I wonder what's the point. Perfection!


----------



## a to the k

103 St C


----------



## Glengooligan

5277 said:


> @Gleengooligan
> The stop second hand is called "Bund" (German Bundeswehr) hand and was taken from the Heuer SG1550 watches.
> On the Sinn 103 made from 1986-94 problem was the big tritium inside the spoon hands falls out.
> These hands was in the plexi and saphir versions of the 103 in both automatic and hand winding versions.
> 
> My newest Sinn buy,delivery date end of November
> View attachment 13623935


Thanks! I got lucky. Mine is in pretty great condition with all the lightly custardized lume in order 

Sent from my SM-N960N using Tapatalk


----------



## Glengooligan

Toni Crouton said:


> Arriving soon.
> The 103 St C, made in a limited edition of 100 pieces for the watch magazine Chronos. Only for the German market.
> 
> Cheers from Germany
> Daniel / @daniels_watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


This watch is incredible... I'm such a sucker for reverse pandas. Was it a recent release?

Sent from my SM-N960N using Tapatalk


----------



## PappyM3

Glengooligan said:


> This watch is incredible... I'm such a sucker for reverse pandas. Was it a recent release?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960N using Tapatalk


Yup, limited 100 piece release. They're still shipping them out to customers, but all are accounted for. It was German-market only as a German watch magazine requisitioned it.


----------



## Toni Crouton

Glengooligan said:


> This watch is incredible... I'm such a sucker for reverse pandas. Was it a recent release?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960N using Tapatalk


Yes, it's unfortunately a sold limited edition for the watch magazine Chronos. Only for the German market.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## AP81

Just picked this up, 6 months old... Date wheel is a bit misaligned, but I haven't yet had a Sinn that had an aligned day wheel (have had three 104s, now this).

Beautiful watch though.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nesoni

I've just read report from the Australia's Open and the struggle against enormous high temperature. So find that this will chill out Novak's opponents. He will take the turnir and bolive that we will have one more epic tennis match - Nadal vs Novak. Cheers









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrpete

Just got one finely. Well worth it. 








Sold my Black Bay to get her and don't regret it for a second.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nesoni

Couple weeks I can not decide about H-link bracelet - worth it or not. I am bracelet guy but its expensive - almost can buy new decent watch. Damn, hate when I'm indecisive









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## AP81

Nesoni said:


> Couple weeks I can not decide about H-link bracelet - worth it or not. I am bracelet guy but its expensive - almost can buy new decent watch. Damn, hate when I'm indecisive
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


 I too am a bracelet guy and the H-link is worth it IMO. For me the H-link elevates the 103.

I have both the 104 with bracelet and 103 st without (have also tried it in-store on bracelet), but I'm in the process of ordering 103 end links from Sinn. I will steal the bracelet off the 104 and use it on the 103. The clasp cops a bit of criticism, but I think it is very secure and I've never had issues with mine. Lack of micro adjust is the biggest issue for me, but on the whole I'd still buy the bracelet again if I didn't have one.


----------



## rapsac1971

AP81 said:


> I too am a bracelet guy and the H-link is worth it IMO. For me the H-link elevates the 103.


^ this


----------



## Tanjecterly

Nesoni said:


> Couple weeks I can not decide about H-link bracelet - worth it or not. I am bracelet guy but its expensive - almost can buy new decent watch. Damn, hate when I'm indecisive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


I would be interested in knowing what strap that is and where to acquire one. It looks good.

Regarding the H link bracelet, I do not see the 103 option for the H link bracelet; what's there in watch buys is for the 104. If someone wants to buy a 103 H link bracelet, do they have to go directly to Sinn? (I'm in the States.)


----------



## Nesoni

Tanjecterly said:


> I would be interested in knowing what strap that is and where to acquire one. It looks good.
> 
> Regarding the H link bracelet, I do not see the 103 option for the H link bracelet; what's there in watch buys is for the 104. If someone wants to buy a 103 H link bracelet, do they have to go directly to Sinn? (I'm in the States.)


1. https://cloverstraps.com









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nesoni

Tanjecterly said:


> I would be interested in knowing what strap that is and where to acquire one. It looks good.
> 
> Regarding the H link bracelet, I do not see the 103 option for the H link bracelet; what's there in watch buys is for the 104. If someone wants to buy a 103 H link bracelet, do they have to go directly to Sinn? (I'm in the States.)


103 and 104 shares the same bracelet. You can order from the Germany or you can buy preowned. I dont now what is situation in the USA (I'm from East Europe)

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## CDS




----------



## Robertus

AP81 said:


> I too am a bracelet guy and the H-link is worth it IMO. For me the H-link elevates the 103.
> 
> I have both the 104 with bracelet and 103 st without (have also tried it in-store on bracelet), but I'm in the process of ordering 103 end links from Sinn. I will steal the bracelet off the 104 and use it on the 103. The clasp cops a bit of criticism, but I think it is very secure and I've never had issues with mine. Lack of micro adjust is the biggest issue for me, but on the whole I'd still buy the bracelet again if I didn't have one.


Yes a new clasp with double-pusher mechanism and quick micro adjust feature is the most urgent upgrade at Sinn. I could advice a handful others too


----------



## AP81

Put mine back on the bracelet for a change.

Looks good on both the Sinn rubber and bracelet.

But bear in mind, removing the bracelet once on is quite hard. I usually put the watch in a holder and use two spring bar tools.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## dan13rla

Received mine couple days ago and Im in looove. Such a good looking timepiece!

I strolled through this thread but didn't see any 103 St:s on Erikas' Original MN strap. I love those and will try one later when I get one but in the meantime if anyone has pics of such combo please share!


----------



## Loofa

With the matte case on tan seatbelt NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AP81

Anyone have this happen with their 103? Looks like the gasket that sits in the crown has come loose. It beds itself back into the crown once it's screwed down, but every so often when pulling out the crown it's unseated again.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277




----------



## MONVMENTVM

Just got a 103 St C as well and got two question to the other lucky owners:

- Is your rotor also really loud when it's winding? It kinda sounds like when a cricket is chirping or like a small ratchet. It's not _really _that annoying unless it's really silent in a room but it's bothering me in the sense that I never heard that in any other automatic (not even vintage pieces).

- How's your accuracy? Mine is now at 45s in 2 days. Not sure how long the previous owner wore it (he said not much and he bought in in March as he was on a waiting list) and whether it's gonna get better once it runs in a little. But over 20s per day seems a bit disappointing tbh.


----------



## Dennis Parris

MONVMENTVM said:


> Just got a 103 St C as well and got two question to the other lucky owners:
> 
> - Is your rotor also really loud when it's winding? It kinda sounds like when a cricket is chirping or like a small ratchet. It's not _really _that annoying unless it's really silent in a room but it's bothering me in the sense that I never heard that in any other automatic (not even vintage pieces).
> 
> - How's your accuracy? Mine is now at 45s in 2 days. Not sure how long the previous owner wore it (he said not much and he bought in in March as he was on a waiting list) and whether it's gonna get better once it runs in a little. But over 20s per day seems a bit disappointing tbh.


Beautiful watch! +20 seconds is really out by Sinn standards. I know this is an SW500 and not a Valjoux. But if I remember correctly, even the lower-grade Valjoux 7750 should fall within +/- 15 maximum and can do better with regulation. Sinn is careful to regulate their movements after casing. 
See if it stabilizes after a couple weeks of wear. If not, I'd have it regulated. The movement is capable of much better than that.


----------



## Jeff_T

MONVMENTVM said:


> Just got a 103 St C as well and got two question to the other lucky owners:
> 
> - Is your rotor also really loud when it's winding? It kinda sounds like when a cricket is chirping or like a small ratchet. It's not _really _that annoying unless it's really silent in a room but it's bothering me in the sense that I never heard that in any other automatic (not even vintage pieces).
> 
> - How's your accuracy? Mine is now at 45s in 2 days. Not sure how long the previous owner wore it (he said not much and he bought in in March as he was on a waiting list) and whether it's gonna get better once it runs in a little. But over 20s per day seems a bit disappointing tbh.
> 
> View attachment 14411521


Yes, mine is far louder than any other auto I've come across. It's the only watch I've had with that movement so it may be expected.

Accuracy on mine was also poor in the beginning. I had it regulated when I sent it back to get 2 other day 0 issues fixed.


----------



## MONVMENTVM

Thanks for your feedback guys.

Yeah I'm thinking it should be better than that... iirc correctly, the 7750 should have the following ratings (and the Sellita versions are usually identical):
Elaboré: +/-15s
Top: +/-10s
Chronometre: +/-5s

Whichever version Sinn used (and I think it _should _be Top) it's not really within specs as of yet.

Regarding the noises: Is this normal with the 7750 type movements as well? What about the SW500? Or more specifically the 510 as it is used here? I know that not many companies used the 510 yet. I only know of Oris and I think Junghans so far. Anyway the free spinning noises or the wobble it causes it not really that noticeable... it's the ratchet type sound when it's actually winding that can be heard quite clearly in a silent room.


----------



## Dennis Parris

MONVMENTVM said:


> Thanks for your feedback guys.
> 
> Yeah I'm thinking it should be better than that... iirc correctly, the 7750 should have the following ratings (and the Sellita versions are usually identical):
> Elaboré: +/-15s
> Top: +/-10s
> Chronometre: +/-5s
> 
> Whichever version Sinn used (and I think it _should _be Top) it's not really within specs as of yet.
> 
> Regarding the noises: Is this normal with the 7750 type movements as well? What about the SW500? Or more specifically the 510 as it is used here? I know that not many companies used the 510 yet. I only know of Oris and I think Junghans so far. Anyway the free spinning noises or the wobble it causes it not really that noticeable... it's the ratchet type sound when it's actually winding that can be heard quite clearly in a silent room.


Yeah, the 7750 in my 103 definitely makes some noise. Totally normal for this movement and the Sellita clone. 
When someone asks me what the wear experience of a 7750 is like, I make the analogy of shifting a Harley: you hear and feel everything that gearbox does!


----------



## Tanjecterly

I myself like the whirring of the 7750 in the 103. It even shakes. Pretty cool, I think.


----------



## Larry23

So this one came in yesterday. I had the ST Sapphire before but I prefer this version by far. It's not only the acrylic that makes the difference, but the whole case seems so much slimmer, more attractive and more pure.
Enjoy yours everyone!


----------



## MONVMENTVM

Larry23 said:


> So this one came in yesterday. I had the ST Sapphire before but I prefer this version by far. It's not only the acrylic that makes the difference, but the whole case seems so much slimmer, more attractive and more pure.
> Enjoy yours everyone!
> View attachment 14413843
> 
> View attachment 14413849


Yeah the 103 St is amazing in terms of how it wears despite its height of 15.5mm on paper. It wears and looks much slimmer than that.

Btw. how do you like the fine link bracelet so far? I'm still trying to decide between the H link and the fine link for my 103 St C.


----------



## Larry23

MONVMENTVM said:


> Yeah the 103 St is amazing in terms of how it wears despite its height of 15.5mm on paper. It wears and looks much slimmer than that.
> 
> Btw. how do you like the fine link bracelet so far? I'm still trying to decide between the H link and the fine link for my 103 St C.


I have a clear opinion on that, based on the fact that I had the H link on the ST SA. 
The H link looks more like a tool compared to the fine link which is more refined, lighter and more comfortable. I somehow found the H link too heavy and uncomfortable.
Having said that, keep in mind that the fine link is a quite dressy piece that easily draws attention on it (shines a lot).
If I had to choose I would go with the fine link hands down.


----------



## MONVMENTVM

Larry23 said:


> I have a clear opinion on that, based on the fact that I had the H link on the ST SA.
> The H link looks more like a tool compared to the fine link which is more refined, lighter and more comfortable. I somehow found the H link too heavy and uncomfortable.
> Having said that, keep in mind that the fine link is a quite dressy piece that easily draws attention on it (shines a lot).
> If I had to choose I would go with the fine link hands down.


I used to own a Sinn U1 with the H link bracelet as well. There were a few things that I didn't like back then and most of all it had to do with the end links appearing a bit cheaply made compared to the case. From the looks of it I'd say in photos it appears better finished on the 103 (though that could be due to the end link being brushed vs. the satin finish on the U1).

Another thing is that I find the H link bracelet to have some recognition value when it comes to Sinn watches. I think I'll have a look at an AD close by where I've seen Sinn watches being sold... maybe I can have a look at them in real life.


----------



## sivart




----------



## marklubb

Reviving this thread again


----------



## Bonzodog

Stock bracelet on mine.


----------



## Mickey®

Can't look at this thread without regretting selling and now wanting to buy another 103 St Acrylic...so much watch for the money. UGH!


----------



## Horatio

dan13rla said:


> Received mine couple days ago and Im in looove. Such a good looking timepiece!
> 
> View attachment 14106953


Gorgeous on an unpadded tan strap with glossy black stitching. Could be my favorite combo.


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Glengooligan said:


> I'd love to get more information about this variant of the Sinn 103. Even among hand-wound versions I haven't seen many with this particular chronograph seconds hand. Does anyone know why it's different from most of the others? Different market? Different year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960N using Tapatalk


Hi,
There is lots to read about vintage Sinn here, especially about the 101,102 and 103 series:





Vintage Sinn Collector


Welcome to the vintage Sinn Adventure! Pure passion for vintage Sinn watches! Vintage Sinn watches are something special for me. Once you start collecting them, you can not stop it anymore. Sinn Spezialuhren since 1961, Helmut Sinn founded the company "Helmut Sinn Spezialuhren" in 1961.



vintage-sinn-collector.de




I think I did not see your specific 103 there (without the crown protector), so that is interesting.
Yours is a mid '80s I think, but maybe drop the vintage sinn collector a message, for sure he knows!
Your watch is a beautiful example of the 103!


----------



## Glengooligan

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> Hi,
> There is lots to read about vintage Sinn here, especially about the 101,102 and 103 series:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Sinn Collector
> 
> 
> Welcome to the vintage Sinn Adventure! Pure passion for vintage Sinn watches! Vintage Sinn watches are something special for me. Once you start collecting them, you can not stop it anymore. Sinn Spezialuhren since 1961, Helmut Sinn founded the company "Helmut Sinn Spezialuhren" in 1961.
> 
> 
> 
> vintage-sinn-collector.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I did not see your specific 103 there (without the crown protector), so that is interesting.
> Yours is a mid '80s I think, but maybe drop the vintage sinn collector a message, for sure he knows!
> Your watch is a beautiful example of the 103!


Thanks! I ended up selling it but I appreciate the link. I'll dig into it later. I'd love to own a similar 103 again some day.

Sent from my SM-N976N using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertus

I wonder why this thread has almost died - the 103 Acrylic is one of the best of its price range out there. Hope this thread will live long  keep posts coming!


----------

